# Super fast as ever ....



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Ordered Sunday Evening, arrived at work today.

Nice one.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Did you get what we talked about


----------



## Phoenix-one (May 7, 2006)

I ordered some stuff today, and had it in my hands in about 10 minutes... now that is service...

Admittedly, I had to pop out to Tecso's to get the cash and then give it to John personally... *grin*


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Did you get what we talked about


Not yet!

Just the essentials I need for FCS, plus some odd bits.

That will be coming at the end of the month, along with getting some Zaino


----------

